# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  What's The Best Hair System?

## EverettTips12

Hey i'm 19 years old and i had to go on a medication for my liver that's been causing me massive hairloss ( i can't shower without clogging the drain or eat a meal without having to pull hairs out of my meal ) and i was wondering what the best hair system is that looks natural and is able to be worn while working out and playing sports.  

I currently play junior hockey and i was hoping i could find something that i could wear at all times, while still looking and feeling natural.  Basically undetectable is the hope here.  

Money isn't an issue, i don't care if it costs 1000, 10,000 or 100,000 dollars i'm just looking for the best possible solution. Be it flying to california and going to a speciality hair system salon or what ever. I'm hoping to find something that i can have cut and styled the way i wore my hair before my hairloss started. 

Any advice or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## Winston

You should upload a couple of pictures so the experts here can see exactly what youre dealing with. I don't think you need to spend more than a couple of hundred dollars for a top of the line hair system. From what I hear and read the hair piece people are big rip off artists and you can get better systems for not too much money. 
Do you have to stay on the liver medication for life?

----------


## TeeJay73

Hey EverettTips12,

The 2 companies that I hear Spencer mention on his radio show are Cool Piece (www.coolpiece.com) and Top Lace (www.toplace.com).  They have great pics on their website and might be able to help you.  I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination when it comes to hair systems, but I do recall hearing Spencer speaking highly of these 2 companies on his radio show.  Both of these companies carry "The American hair Loss Association" (AHLA) seal on their website, thus are recommended by the AHLA.  If you look at other companies, a good rule of thumb would to be find out if they are recommended by the AHLA. Also, call Spencer on his show tonight or any Sunday night if you want to hear directly from him.

TeeJay

----------

